# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  كبد الحقيقة : مزمل ابو القاسم : الدوري ملحوق

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري ملحوق
 

* قديماً هتفت جماهير المريخ (الدوري في داهية.. المهم قورماهيا)!

* لن نجاري الصفوة في هتافها القديم، لأن الدوري ملحوق.

* تعثر المريخ بالتعادل وما زال في صدارة الدوري الممتاز.

* صحيح أن الصدارة تحولت من النقاط إلى فارق الأهداف!

* لكن وقائع الأحوال تشير إلى أن استعادتها بفارق (مريح) من النقاط مسألة وقت.

* الثابت أن منصة التتويج ستكتسي باللونين الأحمر والأصفر في ليلة الختام.

* حمام الدوري على قفا من يشيل!

* والمطارد الرئيسي أضعف من أن يسلم من التعثر.

* حتى إذا لم يتعثر فإن التفوق عليه في ليلة التتويج سيتم بأقل مجهود.

* لا يوجد أي فريق يستطيع أن ينافس المريخ على لقب الدوري الحالي.

* الكأس بيد الزعيم ما لم يقرر هو أن يتخلى عنها لغيره.

* برغم التعادل فإن الفوارق الفنية التي تفصل المريخ عن منافسيه تعد بالسنوات الضوئية.

* فوارق مهارية، ولياقية، وتدريبية وإدارية.

* عندما طالبنا مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالسعي إلى تأجيل مباراة فريقه مع مريخ الفاشر واستبدالها بمباراة ودية كنا نعلم يقيناً أن الزعيم سيواجه فيه مصاعب جمّة، لا لقوة الخصم، بل خوفاً على لاعبي المريخ من الإنهاك والإصابات قبل أخطر مباراة للمريخ في الموسم الحالي، بل لأنها ستجري في ملعب لا يصلح للعب كرة القدم مطلقاً.

* بحمد الله سلم لاعبو المريخ من الإصابات.

* ونرجو أن يسلموا من الإنهاك، لأن الفريق اضطر إلى مواصلة أسفاره المنهكة من الخرطوم إلى الفاشر وبالعكس، ليفقد يومين بلا إعداد حقيقي في وقتٍ حرج.

* لو لم يستجب الاتحاد العام للطلب المقدم من المريخ وأهلي شندي معاً لوجد الأحمر نفسه في ورطة كبيرة كانت ستكلفه خسارة ورقة التأهل إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال، لأنه كان سيضطر إلى منازلة أحد أفضل فرق الممتاز قبل ثلاثة أيام فقط من موعد مباراته مع سطيف.

* لعلها فرصة لنتساءل عن هوية الجهة أو الشخص الذي يضع مثل هذا البرنامج المجنون؟

* فريق سوداني يمتلك فرصة سانحة للمنافسة على أكبر لقب إفريقي، كيف يتم إلزامه بخوض ثلاث مباريات تنافسية قوية (واحدها منها على بعد أكثر من ألفي كيلومتر من ملعبه)، خلال أسبوع واحد؟

* المهم حقاً أن يدخل المريخ مباراته مع وفاق سطيف وهو في كامل قوته.

* وذلك متاح بحمد الله.

* التعادل الطارئ لن يهز معنويات الفرقة الحمراء.

* ولن يقلص مساندة زلزال الملاعب لفريقه في موقعة وفاة سطيف.

* المطلوب من غارزيتو ومساعديه أن يساعدوا اللاعبين على الاستشفاء من إرهاق المباريات المضغوطة والسفر المتكرر.

* والمريخ يمتلك جهازاً فنياً يدرك ما يفعل.

* ويعرف ما يريد.

* أمس تعثر المريخ بسبب سوء ملعب النقعة الذي ساوى بين الحريف و(الكيشة)!

* اللاعب الضعيف مهارياً لا يحسن الاستلام والتمرير، ولا يجيد المراوغة، ولا يتقن التسديد.

* واللاعب الحريف يصبح مثل الكيشة عندما تفرض عليه الظروف أن يلعب في (دقداق) ملعب النقعة الذي عانى فيه لاعبو المريخ الأمرين بالأمس.

* يعتمد المريخ على أسلوب اللعب القصير، والتمرير من قدم لقدم، ونقل الكرة على مراحل من الدفاع إلى الوسط إلى الهجوم.

* إجادة الأسلوب المذكور في أحد أسوأ ملاعب العالم قاطبة مستحيل عملياً.

* لذلك لم يحقق المريخ مراده في مباراة الأمس، لأنه عانى من صعوبات كبيرة في اللعب بذات الأسلوب المذكور أعلاه.

* عندما شعر لاعبو المريخ بصعوبة مهمتهم لجأوا إلى التمرير المباشر إلى المهاجمين بكرات عالية، فسهلوا مهمة مدافعي مريخ الفاشر.

* هناك سلبيات بالطبع، نتمنى من غارزيتو أن يوليها اهتمامه، وعلى رأسها إصرار مصعب عمر على رفع الكرات داخل منطقة الجزاء من بعيد، بوجود حارس يجيد التقاط مثل تلك الكرات.

* ظلت عكسيات مصعب تذهب لقمة سائقة لحارس السلاطين جاهد، وظل هو يعيدها ويكررها ليفسد طلعات فريقه كل مرة، من دون أن يرفعها بعيدة عن متناول يد الحارس.

* الحديث نفسه ينطبق على أيمن سعيد في الجزء الأخير من المباراة.

* كذلك أفرط رمضان في التسديد من مواضع غير مريحة، فسهل مهمة الحارس.

* سيعود المريخ إلى ملعبه الجميل وأرضيته المستوية أمام السطايفة، وستعود المتعة التي غابت في فاشر السلطان، ويتحقق المراد بحول الله.

* ما مشكلة.

آخر الحقائق

* تبقت للمريخ تسع مباريات دورية، منها ثلاث خارج ملعبه أمام الأمل وهلال كادوقلي وأهلي مدني.

* نتوقع ألا يجد أي صعوبات في كسب العودة بنقاطها.

* وهناك ست مباريات في العاصمة، أمام أهلي شندي، الخرطوم ،هلال الأبيض والنسور والميرغني والهلال.

* الدوري طويل، والزعيم الأفضل بلا منازع.

* أمس عدل غارزيتو طريقة لعب فريقه ولعب بطريقة 2:4:4!

* أشرك رباعي الوسط المكون من راجي وأيمن وجابسون وشيبون.

* ودفع بأوكراه وبكري في المقدمة.

* عجز شيبون عن تفعيل الناحية اليسرى بسبب عدم إجادته للعب بالقدم اليسرى، فسحبه مبكراً وأدخل كوفي الذي تحرك بفعالية، لكن سوء الأرضية حرمه من الاستفادة من مهاراته العالية.

* تمنينا لو دخل ديديه في وقتٍ أبكر، لأنه شكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى مريخ الفاشر.

* أدى السلاطين المباراة بتكتيك دفاعي محكم، صعب به مهمة لاعبي المريخ.

* التحية لهم وهم ينتزعون أربع نقاط من المريخ في الدوري الحالي.

* ما فعله السلاطين سيعجز غيرهم.

* لن نشغل أنفسنا بالدوري حالياً.

* المهم حقاً أن تتحرك كل فئات مجتمع المريخ للتحضير لموقعة وفاة سطيف.

* الأهم فالمهم.

* القاري يسبق المحلي.

* ذلك لا يعني أننا زاهدون في لقب الممتاز.

* لكن لقب دوري الأبطال عندنا مقدم على ما سواه.

* اهتزاز الريح علي في بعض مراحل المباراة طبيعي، بسبب ابتعاده الطويل عن اللعب التنافسي.

* لم يكن بمقدور غارزيتو المغامرة بإشراك علاء الدين في مباراة الأمس، بعد أن خاض مباراة هلال الفاشر كاملة.

* تمنيت إراحة أيمن سعيد، لأن ما يسري على علاء الدين ينطبق عليه.

* كوفي وأوكراه وأمير وجابسون وراجي صغار السن، يتحملون ضغط المباريات بلا أي مشاكل.

* أما من تخطوا الثلاثين فيصعب إنهاكهم باللعب المتواصل.

* حظوظنا لم تتأثر، ومعنوياتنا لم تهتز.

* على سطيف أن يحذر غضبة الفارس الأحمر.

* وعليه ألا ينخدع بنتيجة لقاء الأمس.

* عنفوان الأحمر سيكون في قمته يوم الأحد المقبل.

* ويومها سيستعيد الزعيم خدمات أخطر لاعبيه على الإطلاق.

* خبر الغد: زلزال الملاعب حاضر يا جزائر!

* آخر خبر: سطيف احترس.. أمامك نمر مفترس!!



*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يقصد أيمن سعيد . . . مشكور كسلاوى على طبق الكبده الفاخر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

** بحمد الله سلم لاعبو المريخ من الإصابات.
************
اهم مكاسب مباراة الامس 
مشكور عثلاوى 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*قة : مزمل ابو القاسم : الدوري ملحوق
.مزمل رووووق ياخ

انت واحد من النفاخين

حا تضيعنا معاك سلك و كابو

ما شاء اللّه  ساي ما بتكتيوها
الا ما ندر
:(
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*مما كتب في عمود امس الربط الكامل لنقاط الدوري كم كده قلبي اكلني ومسكتني هرشة الله يستر على نقاط الابطال برضو جاب سيرتها
                        	*

----------

